# Most Dedicated AZ MTBer Award: 2009



## Greg (Sep 21, 2009)

Definitely goes to WoodCore. I told him today that he's basically progressed on the bike in one season what takes most people several years. Riding almost every day does that, I guess. Really cool to see someone get hooked so much like that. Really pretty inspirational.

As a fellow west-central CT rider, the best thing about WoodCore is he's pretty much always up for a ride. Riding is more fun (and safer) with someone else, so it's awesome to know he's almost always willing to hit the trails. Wish I had more free time to ride with ya, Jon! You da man!

:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Definitely goes to WoodCore. I told him today that he's basically progressed on the bike in one season what takes most people several years. Riding almost every day does that, I guess. Really cool to see someone get hooked so much like that. Really pretty inspirational.
> 
> As a fellow west-central CT rider, the best thing about WoodCore is he's pretty much always up for a ride. Riding is more fun (and safer) with someone else, so it's awesome to know he's almost always willing to hit the trails. Wish I had more free time to ride with ya, Jon! You da man!
> 
> :beer:



+1  And he always has some cold brews for post ride. :beer:

Really nice work this year, all the mileage shows!


----------



## Greg (Sep 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> +1  And he always has some cold brews for post ride. :beer:



I told him last week to expect a case of something good from me at some point this winter.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> I told him last week to expect a case of something good from me at some point this winter.



I was thinking of just getting him a case of PBR...


----------



## severine (Sep 22, 2009)

I haven't even ridden with him and I concur with this! His dedication shines through in his frequent trip reports as well as his enthusiasm. Way to go, WoodCore!


----------



## rueler (Sep 22, 2009)

well deserved!


----------



## powhunter (Sep 22, 2009)

Gets my vote too!!!!   Good job Brah!!!!!!

Id also like to add...I cant believe the progress/skills that Brian and Jeff have made this year also !!!  

steveo


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! :beer:

I really wouldn't call it dedication though. I'm just having the time of my life pedaling around in the woods. Having so much fun I've barely thought about the upcoming ski season.


----------

